# HayTalk Podcast – Episode 1



## ZB (Apr 1, 2008)

HayTalk now has a professionally Hoosier-produced podcast! For those tech-challenged - that means we did a radio show. It's only about 3 and a half minutes and we'd love to hear what you guys think, so please give it a listen and leave us some feedback in the forums.

HayTalk Podcast Link - Episode 1

Next week we will be interviewing Krone rep Brent Raines, so please stay tuned as we release a new one every week!


----------

